

Ask HN: What's your morning routine? - jonbischke

Even if you don't adhere to it perfectly, what do you find gives you the best start to the day? Could be exercise, reading, etc. The more specific, the better.
======
revorad
Wake up stressed about traffic and revenue, toilet, coffee, pet the cats,
start up rusty old Dell, add another 0 to the revenue chart on the wall, minor
bump on the traffic chart, post self-deprecating comments on HN, THEN get down
to work so I don't wake up to another zero tomorrow.

------
marceldegraaf
As I live in the Netherlands, a lot of interesting stuff that happens online
during the day in the US, happens in the night for us. While my GF is taking a
shower and dressing, I'm usually still in bed checking Twitter, Reeder and
Reddit for what happend during my sleep.

Then I'm off to the shower (no shower means waking up takes longer) and will
sometimes have breakfast with my GF. Most of the time however, I just drink
something and leave home for my one hour commute to Amsterdam (by train),
during which I read up on online stuff (or continue reading a book) on my
iPad.

I usually show up at work somewhere between 8.30 and 9.30 am. Once my laptop
is hooked up to my screen and everything is ready for work, I grab a glass of
fresh tea and a cracker with cheese, and I'm off hacking :-).

Additionally, I work from home two days of the week. The routine is a lot
simpler then: after having checked the latest news from my bed, I jump into my
clothes and start hacking right away. Shower and breakfast occur somewhere
between 11am and 2pm. For some reason I'm awake and ready to hack much faster
when I'm working from home. Does that sound familiar to anyone?

TL;DR: quite a lengthy routine on the days I commute. When working from home
going from bed to hacking takes me ~2 minutes

------
md1515
I wake up, sometimes get my laptop and read something while I am in bed.
Sometimes I get up to read. I check my FB, email, and then HN, BBC, Economist
etc. which takes about an hour or so normally. I eat some cereal while doing
that - must of the time Honey Bunches of Oats.

Then I get to work brainstorming, emailing, brainstorming, speaking with my
programmer, brainstorming, and then lunch. In the afternoon/evening I usually
go to the gym or sometimes play soccer at lunch.

------
katiepatrick
This is a really cute feed - I watch a 20 or so page power point I designed
that visualizes my perfect life and also has all the steps I need to do and
jobs I am working on. I created from the saying 'You become what you think
about most of the time' so I've tried to immerse myself n this vision. I've
been doing this for about 6 months and it gets me positive and inspired for
each day.

Then I nerd out on the internet for ages.

------
apricot13
Interesting that most people seem to work from home! and none of you shave (or
do hair/makeup!) which leads me to believe you all have giant beards!

------
channelmeter
Coffee, WSJ&HN, Bathroom, Emails, More Coffee, then off to work. If I wake up
with my gf, then love replaces coffee. Endorphins > Caffeine.

------
nasmorn
3 days a week it is: wake up at 7, eat müsli, drink coffee, read HN for
30-45min or clean up the kitchen then bike 40min to work (used to be an hour),
shower there, stretch, more coffee The other two I work at home and will try
to work first thing in the morning until my wife and daughter get up, then
make breakfast for them or play with the little one. After breakfast I
continue working

------
pepeto
Wake up, gmail, thefeelgood.com (music), HN, code 1h, breakfast, code 3h,
lunch out with friends. I dont drink coffee, i dont smoke, try to stay
healthy.

And what energizes me is that i love what i work on. The simplest, easiest and
best motivator. Otherwise lots of contacts with lots of friends, Sports, games
and sex (when circumstances allow) keep me in good mood and happy.

------
foenix
Pro tip: drinking a glass of water within 10 minutes of waking up will cause a
bowel movement. No better way to start off the day.

------
cpt1138
Coffee, HN, more coffee, Reddit, grapefruit, cereal and then a 20 mile bike
ride into work.

------
dbuizert
I'm from the Netherlands so my rountine is; Wake up, check mail and
HN/reddit/businessinsider/TC/Mashable, shower, make sandwiches for lunch, get
on the tram. Upon arriving boot up pc, respond to work mails, grab coffee and
the day starts.

------
ajack
Wake up, shower, make sandwiches for lunch, grab bike and ride to work (this
is the Netherlands after all, you get funny looks for walking), arrive at work
and grab a coffee and a water, catch up on HN, Twitter, Reader, commence
working.

------
munim
How many of you go do some exercise or workout as a part of your morning
routine? I have been thinking of doing this, but I have heard people saying
it's more beneficial to do this in the evenings.

~~~
latch
For the majority of people, the hurdle is getting exercise regardless of time
of day. I think once you get past that, everything else comes down to personal
preference and priorities.

~~~
nasmorn
I second that. Started convict conditioning a month ago and I don't have a
rigid schedule for training. But I will train every other day regardless of
what happens on that day. This can mean I will do it at midnight but usually I
do it earlier taking a break from work. It is a great way to channel
procrastination into something useful.

------
threepointone
HN, Coffee, Cigarettes, and a shower with orange scented shampoo.

~~~
veyron
Do you drink coffee and smoke cigarettes? Do they affect you similarly, and
does the effect amplify if you do both? (not having smoked before, I'm
genuinely curious)

~~~
threepointone
I dunno really. The smoking is constant fuel through the day (disgusting, I
know, but it's programmed into my brain) while the coffee (with lots of sugar)
gives me a kick when I start to feel blah.

------
latch
Wake up. Eat oatmeal or cereal + tall glass of water + piece of fruit. Quick
5K jog. Shower. Catch up on stuff (email, HN, twitter). Work.

------
pace
milk + cornflakes, instant coffee, HN, mails, HN, stats, Facebook, HN, playing
some music

I have still to find one, a good one which includes going to the gym

------
veyron
Driving. Even when I work from home, I make sure I drive.

~~~
fezzl
Care to explain why?

~~~
veyron
It serves 3 purposes:

\- forces me to dress / shower / maintain a modicum of hygiene

\- gets the heart pumping (at high speeds :)

\- with the top down (or all windows open) at higher speeds you feel quite a
bit cooler than if you stood in the outside air (in the summer). And in the
winter, car blows warm air across the neck, so your head doesn't freeze

------
code_devil
wake, make some tea, read flipboard/zite, go workout for an hour, come home
shower, and head to work.

------
suivix
I get up, get dressed, and immediately go to work. Then at work I get coffee
as I restart the computer (it has docking issues).

